# 2014 Costco Skeletons



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

*Last year people were a big help in posting when Costco had the poseable skeletons in stock. They go fast. It seemed the east coast had them about now. It was a year ago next week that I got mine here on the west coast. Let's keep an eye out and post if you see them in stock please. I need more for my Halloween tree!*


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

I've been buying Costco skellies for the past two years and will be on the hunt for at least one or two more this year.

So far nothing. I checked 3 days ago. FYI I am up near Montreal, Canada...

Will post here when I see them


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

A friend of mine checked this week for me here in Atlanta and there were no decorations out yet. I plan on getting two every year that I can, and maybe someday have a skeleton army in the cemetery.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Just checking in, nothing yet at my Costco... from the east coast of Canada!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

How much are they there?


----------



## chefcat (Mar 12, 2013)

I have checked at several Costco stores in Utah, using two item numbers my sister found. So far the only thing I have found is, that for sure only a new store that has not opened yet shows that some have been ordered. I have that information from two different stores. While that is good news, the bad news is that only something like 137 seem to be coming... I guess that means I have to be waiting when the new store opens.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 28, 2009)

How much were they last year?


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

They were $35.99 last year in my neck of the woods.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

A friend of mine called Costco in our area and they told her August 5th they'd have them


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

The-Hog-Flu said:


> How much are they there?


They were 38.99 if I remember correctly... But I do remember that last year they actually went on clearance for 19.99... canadian of course


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

*Picked up a six pack at lunch!*

Costco Skellies are in the stores in Pittsburgh.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

omg 6!!!! How much were they up there?
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:^Hey Ken, you do know the polite thing to do is "share" when you get a six pack... Just saying.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I second the request for the answer to "how much."


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Now THAT'S a six pack! Nice score Ken!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That's a six pack I could respect!


----------



## Jackyl48 (Nov 13, 2013)

This is same item just posted last year.
http://costcocouple.com/pose-n-stay-skeleton/


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

I think it's time to start checking Walgreen's. Also wondering how much.


----------



## Jackyl48 (Nov 13, 2013)

Last years price: The Pose-N-Stay Skeleton is priced at $34.99.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

No Costco for us in northern PA. Those are a great deal, considering Walgreens sells the non posables for 35.00 and didn't even carry them last year. Great score!


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

The-Hog-Flu said:


> How much are they there?


Here in Oregon they are 39.99.

AND THEY PUT THEM OUT TODAY!!!!


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm not greedy....I'd love to share.
They were $37.99. They are the same as last year.
Besides buying these, the best part is the looks you get when you're checking out and walking through the parking lot. I had one lady ask me if I was a teacher and using them in class? Another said, I saw them when I walked in (they were the first thing in the store) and thought who the heck would buy these and you bought six???....The woman that checks your receipt as you walk out, told me I was the second one with a large amount and they had only put them out in the morning.....She ask what was I doing with so many?....I just told her I didn't have any friends and was lonely at dinner time!!!...she laughed and then I told her I was like everyone else here and you can never have too many skeletons. 
There were 43 left when I left yesterday.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll have to watch for these locally. My brother is a radiologist and he thinks they would be perfect for explaining things to patients


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Called my local Costco. They have a shipment of 136 skeletons leaving the warehouse today for delivery. The lady said they should be out by Friday. Between planting pumpkins in May and getting skeletons in August, time sure does seem to be flying fast.


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

DANG! We need a Cosco in my parts!


----------



## HavenHaunt (May 17, 2013)

They have arrived in UT. I picked 5 up in Ogden today!!!


----------



## Mr. Dark (Jul 16, 2013)

Dammit!!! I need a membership! And a CostCo for that matter!


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Crap. You need a membership too? Glad I found that out before driving to Harrisonburg!. Guess it's back to eBay for me!


----------



## Mr. Dark (Jul 16, 2013)

S L A M said:


> Crap. You need a membership too? Glad I found that out before driving to Harrisonburg!. Guess it's back to eBay for me!


Tell me about it. I am in dire need of some extra skeletons since I disassembled my extra ones for last years haunt and made some leering props. Every year after Halloween, there's never any left and the one's at Wal Mart retail for about $60. If anyone knows of a good spot to get some at a decent price, I'm all ears (or... eyes).


----------



## chefcat (Mar 12, 2013)

Just wanted to let anyone interested know that I just got home with 3 skeletons from a Costco in Murray Utah. Yeee Haw!!!!! They cost $37.99, when I asked at the service desk they told me they only had 71 of them.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Last time I bought one, which was at an after Halloween sale for $20, I put him in the passenger seat for the ride home. I got some interesting looks from folks in other cars so I decided to keep him sitting there for about a month.


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

kenkozpgh said:


> I'm not greedy....I'd love to share.
> They were $37.99. They are the same as last year.
> Besides buying these, the best part is the looks you get when you're checking out and walking through the parking lot. I had one lady ask me if I was a teacher and using them in class? Another said, I saw them when I walked in (they were the first thing in the store) and thought who the heck would buy these and you bought six???....The woman that checks your receipt as you walk out, told me I was the second one with a large amount and they had only put them out in the morning.....She ask what was I doing with so many?....I just told her I didn't have any friends and was lonely at dinner time!!!...she laughed and then I told her I was like everyone else here and you can never have too many skeletons.
> There were 43 left when I left yesterday.


Hahahaha...same experience I had last year. I also bought six. People looked at me like I was some kind of nut.


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

Has anyone noticed that on Target.com, the same skeletons are $40 (even if they are marked as currently unavailable.

I was kinda hoping that Costco would be dramatically cheaper.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Folks, keep in mind that Walmart price matches and will beat anybody's price. You just have to bring in an ad from the other store. Even a copy of an online price. Just saying, if you can get to a Wlly World while they have them in stock you could save a few bucks.


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

BTW - they have shown up in Plano TX now. I saw them at the Plano store off the Dallas Pkwy


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Update! They are now available up here in Canada! Bought one to add to my every growing army of the undead


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

Looks like I'm shopping tomorrow after work!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Costco skeletons have officially landed in Georgia. I picked up two skeletons today at $37.99 plus tax.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Picked one up at Costco in Missouri yesterday. They got in 36 on Thursday and by yesterday there were only about 10 left. Glad I got there when I did.


----------



## Evil Elf (Dec 24, 2013)

For anyone without a Costco, Big Lots should have Glow-in-the-Dark ones for $50.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

All my Costco has for Halloween, besides candy, is kids costumes.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Costco pose and stay skeletons spotted in Macomb MI last Friday 8/1/14


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Please do not hijack the thread. The topic is on costco skeletons.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

For my Georgia peeps, went by Costco today for lunch and they still had skeletons.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I got one at the Boise Idaho store last weekend. If they still have them I may get another this weekend.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

The Las Vegas Costco has a pallet left.(24) They were put out Tues. Good thing I got 2.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Someone purchased one for me, for our MnT next weekend. So I'll have my first!


----------



## Beforedawn (May 29, 2009)

For all Canadians ... they have made their way to B.C.


----------



## Chilln (Jul 2, 2014)

*La habra CA*

Another pallet


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

San Leandro Ca. Costco on Davis.
Got about 20 left as of Aug 13th, Wednesday.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

My wife just bought me my first one as a belated birthday present.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Roxy has cast me aside for a new boyfriend she met at Costco.

441973 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

He's a bit skinny for my taste.


----------



## Munnin (Aug 3, 2014)

*Costco Juneau, AK has skeletons*

Hello, Costco in Juneau, AK had skeletons in as of last week. (8/8/14) Unfortunately, they were down to eight as of yesterday. Imagine they will be gone by tomorrow if not already sold out. Given the additional cost to ship things up here the skeletons are a really great buy and good quality so I am glad I grabbed three of them.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Atlanta Update- dropped by Costco in Kennesaw for lunch today. No skeleton dogs, but they added a second pallet of skeletons.


----------



## HorrorKnight (Jul 4, 2014)

I just bought 2 of them this weekend, but one has to be returned, it was broken in half, not sure how that happened, these aren't really flimsy, but still two nonetheless. Can't wait to use them!!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Just a quick check in, but there are plenty around the Montreal area up in Canada... Just in case you were driving this way


----------

